# Übersteuern vermeiden



## Afrokalypse (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
Ich hab folgendes Problem,wenn ich meine vocals recorde übersteuert die aufnahme bei "HA"-lauten ansonsten is alles gut soweit,nur dass es bei manchen stellen etwas übersteurt, wie kann ich das vermeiden bzw. ändern

equipment is:
Mic-Studio Projects B1
Mixer-The T.Mix TX 1002 
Interface-Phase 22


----------



## The_Maegges (25. Juni 2007)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du einen Poppschutz vorm Mikro hast, falls nicht: Nachrüsten! 

Pegele das Signal so ein, dass die "HA"-Laute nicht übersteuern.
Zwar wird dann der Rest etwas leiser, allerdings kannst du das Signal nach der Aufnahme ja nochmal komprimieren und / oder normalisieren, dann sollte das schon passen.


----------



## Afrokalypse (25. Juni 2007)

klar popschutz is vorhanden...

noch weiter runter?ouh -.-' ich werds mal probieren,falls es nich hinhaut werd ich bescheid sagen...danke ersmta


----------



## The_Maegges (25. Juni 2007)

Also zu deiner Info: Ich nehme Vocals grundsätzlich mit -10 db auf, hat sich in der Praxis als recht angenehm erwiesen.
Weil lauter machen geht eigentlich immer, aber wenn erstmal Übersteuerungen drin sind, kriegste sie nachträglich kaum noch vernünftig raus.


----------



## Afrokalypse (28. Juni 2007)

Wo stellst du dieses -10 ein?Ich hab am Mic n Schalter da steht -10 und -20 DB drauf und dann noch Highpassfilter...aber wenn ich die -10 db schalte dann hört sich das so indirekt an als wäre das Mic falschrum...


----------



## The_Maegges (28. Juni 2007)

Ich stelle das am Mischpult ein, nicht am Mikro.
Wenn du das am Mikro machst, wird das direkt eingehende Signal bereits abgeschwächt und ist dadurch logischerweise nicht mehr so voll.

Das lasse ich absolut unverändert durch den Vorverstärker laufen.
Der wiederum ist so eingestellt, dass bei normaler Mischpulteinstellung maximal (beim lautesten Vocalausschlag) ca. -0,5 bis - 0,2 db erreicht werden.

Nun gehe ich hin und fahre den Main Out des Mischpults auf -10 db runter und damit nehme ich dann auf.

Übrigens nicht nur Vocals, sondern auch meine Synthesizer, die am selben Mischpult hängen (logischerweise auf anderen Kanälen).


----------



## Afrokalypse (28. Juni 2007)

das is Problematisch...kann da nich ins minus gehn...


----------



## Gahan (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du eine ASIO Soundkarte hast. Diese wird über einen eigenen Mischer verfügen. Dort kann man den um 10 dB geringeren Consumer-Pegel einstellen.

In der Regel kann man nicht die vollen Ausgangsspannung des Mischpultes an den Line-Eingang der Soundkarte legen. Ein Grund hierfür ist die Spannungsversorgung der Soundkarte. Sie arbeitet gegenüber einem Mischpult mit einer geringeren Spannung. Daher auch der -10 dB Betrieb.

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## chmee (29. Juni 2007)

Berichtigung :

-10dB kann man am MixerInput einstellen oder auch in der Aufnahmesoftware.

2. Das liegt nicht an der Spannungsversorgung, sondern liegt in der Übertragungsart
begründet. Einfach mal den Eingangspegel so einstellen, dass die lautesten Pegel immer noch
unter 0dB sind, -10dB waren nur ein Beispiel.

Consumer = unsymmetrischer Anschluß = Cinch,Stereoklinke etc.
Pro = symmetrischer Anschluß = XLR, Stereoklinke als symmetrische Monostrecke etc..

Der Hi-Pass am Mikro ist dafür da Frequenzen unter ( 100Hz ) wegzufiltern, um
zB Trittschall auszublenden.

mfg chmee


----------



## Afrokalypse (23. Juli 2007)

Wo kann man das in der aufnahmesoftware einstellen  am mixer gehts nich,defenitiv.


----------



## The_Maegges (23. Juli 2007)

Welche Software benutzt du denn zum Aufnehmen?

Im Zweifelsfall kannst du auch im Windows Mixer den Pegel für den Line-In etwas absenken.


----------



## Afrokalypse (24. Juli 2007)

Adobe Audition 1.5


----------



## The_Maegges (25. Juli 2007)

Ich glaub, da musst du das tatsächlich über den Windows Mixer einstellen.

Es gibt eine Option namens "Monitor Record Level", schalte die an, dann siehst du nen Ausschlag bei Signaleingang, auch wenn du nicht aufnimmst.
Öffne dann den Windows Mixer und schraube entweder am Regler für den Line-Eingang oder an dem für "Aufnahme" rum, bis das Signal auf den gewünschten Maximalausschlag kommt.


----------

